# مهارات التعليم للمعلمين لاوفيس



## ipraheem makram (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*مهارات التعليم للمعلمين لاوفيس 2007
رابط النسخة العربية

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...LrngEssl20.exe

=================================

رابط النسخة الانجليزية

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...LRNGESSL20.exe
الروابط من ميكروسوفت مباشرة
​**منقوا​*


----------



## maarry (13 يوليو 2012)

مرسىىىىىىىى جدا جدا


----------



## Mark2020 (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااا
بس الروابط مش شغالة
حاول تنقلها تاني


----------

